# Aloe Vera Juice



## aloeverajunkie (May 7, 2003)

I've had IBS-D type for 10 years. My mom too. Her MD is knowledgable on alternative medicine. He suggested 2 tablespoons aloe vera juice every day. I mix it with my morning juice because it doesn't taste great. I started it a few months ago and feel great! It "kicked in" after about 2weeks. I haven't been this "normal/regular" in years!! And I like that it is all natural.


----------



## lookingood (Sep 12, 2002)

Does it help with cramps or just D? Do you know if you can take it with other meds?


----------

